# Win7 Leistungsindex gut?



## Zeto (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Mein Leistungsindex:
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8113/pcbewertung.png

Ist der Leistungsindex gut?
Welche Hardware sollte man anpassen?

Gruß Zeto


----------



## koe80 (11. Dezember 2009)

leistungsindex hin oder her. es passt doch.

was willste denn damit erreichen?

alles 7,9?

lass so und gut ist.

dx11 grafikkarten kannste dir vieleicht nächstes jahr hohlen und fertig.

wenn du ne schnellere platte willst hohl dir ne ssd.

edit:
hier meins mehr als 5.9 wirst du ohne ssd wohl nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. Dezember 2009)

Könntest irgendwann vielleicht mal die Graka modernisieren.
Aber solange alles flott und flüssig läuft kannst du es ja so lassen.

Ich geb nich allzuviel auf den "Index", den wenn meine Games gut laufen, läuft Windows ja sowieso ....

Einmal Pic von meinen .....


----------



## Axi (11. Dezember 2009)

sind glaub ich bei nem Guten Rechner mit normaler HDD gute Werte...

Aber was Windows sagt, ist eh zweierlei 

Find aber schon allein die Bewertung 1,0-7,9 seltsam xD


----------



## Wargrown (11. Dezember 2009)

Bei ir ist alles genau gleich von den Punkten her wie beim TE


----------



## Aholic (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich halte von dem Windows Leistungsindex nicht wirklich was.
OC wird nicht mitberechnet, die Werte sind alle ein wenig strange, ATI Karten schließen besser ab als Nvidia. Eine GTX295er ist ganz oben, wo hingegen 260er SLI weiter unten ist.

Wenn ihr dort viele Punkte wollt, neu = 7,9. 

Ich weis nicht wie´s mit der CPU ausschaut, aber wahrscheinlich wird man die Extreme Edition brauchen damit man 7,9 hat. Nen 920er auf 5GHz wird dagegen ganz schlecht bewertet 
Das ding ist nur gut, wenn man wissen möchte, wie weit sein System in die Jahre gekommen ist. 

Und dass das schlechteste als Gesamtnote dargestellt wird, ist doch wahrscheinlich alles mit den Hardware Firmen abgesprochen damit man sich neues Zeug holt und damit protzen kann 
Viel lieber Sollte Windows sich mit anderen OS messen, das wäre nen toller Leistungsindex!


----------



## Zeto (12. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Ich werde mir nächstes Jahr, wenn die Femi raus kommt entweder eine Femi oder eine Karte holen die im Preis hoffentlich stark singt.

Ich wollte generell das einfach nur mal wissen, naja das die Festplattenbewertung erst mit einer SSD besser wird finde ich irgendwie sehr seltsam.

Gruß Zeto


----------



## derLordselbst (12. Dezember 2009)

Mit Intel Postville G2 160 GB SSD und 2 x Samung F3 - 1 Terabyte, GTX 285 SLi und Core i7 920 sieht mein Leistungsindex so aus:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das war allerdings noch vor Übertaktung und Wasserkühlung. 

Eine SSD scheint sich also positiv auszuwirken, warum mir aber noch 0,1 zum Maximalwert fehlen, verstehe ich auch nicht, ebenso wenig, warum 12 GByte Arbeitsspeicher noch keine Topwertung erreichen....^^


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2009)

Bekomme mit meinen 4gb G.skill 1333er nur 5,9


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Dezember 2009)

Naja vielleicht weil 12 GB RAM nix bringt?
Ich hab bei meinem DDR3 1600er mit CL7 7,6 im Leistungsindex stehen, ist mir aber sowas von wayne was da steht.^^


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2009)

Wieso bekommst du mit deinen 7,6 und ich nur 5,9


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht bringt beim Leistungsindex 1600er mit CL7 doch was.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem RAM is schon eigenartig, schneller DDR3 ist kaum besser bewertet als DDR2 800.
Und das ich mit nen AMD 3kerner über 7 komme hätt ich auch nicht gedacht ...
Am coolsten is die Grakabewertung, normalerweise müsst da fast jeder 7,9 haben, denn um die Windowsoberfläche flüssig dazustellen ist ja keine HighEndkarte nötig


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2009)

Naja,
mein Ego stärkt sich nicht mit einer guten Bewertung im Leistungs Index deswegen ist mir das egal.


Meine Onboard Grafikkarte hat eine viel schlechtere Bewertung als meine alte 7300SE. 
Die Spiele, die ich spiele werden mit 100fps mehr dargestellt als mit der 7300SE.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (12. Dezember 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Wieso bekommst du mit deinen 7,6 und ich nur 5,9



Da muss was bei dir nicht stimmen 
Habe auch G.Skill, zwar 1600er, laufen aber mit 1333 und hab ne Bewertung von 7,5

Edit: Aber insgesamt ist der Leistungsindex fürn Popo - finde ich zumindest


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2009)

Was könnte denn da nicht stimmen ;(


----------



## derLordselbst (12. Dezember 2009)

Der Leistungsindex ist wirklich nicht DER Benchmark, sondern ein primitives Werkzeug, damit der Otto-Normal-User feststellen kann, ob es an der Hardware liegt, wenn der PC schleppend läuft.

*@ghostadmin:* Damit, dass 12 GB RAM nichts bringt, hast Du nicht ganz recht, man muss ja auch die seelische Funktion bei Jemanden sehen, der jahrelang immer unter den empfohlenen RAM-Mengen vegetiert hat und jetzt endlich mal Luft nach oben hat....

*@Low:* Ob mitt Deinem PC was leistungsmäßig nicht stimmt, würde ich lieber mit richtigen Benchmarks testen. Die darf man auch nicht absolut nehmen, aber genauer als der Leistungsindex sind sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Dezember 2009)

Meiner
7,7
7,7
6,0
6,0
5,9

Normale HDD, 4870 1GB, i7 @ 4 GHz
Warum nur 6,0? Crysis läuft flüssig auf max. Details...


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> *@Low:* Ob mitt Deinem PC was leistungsmäßig nicht stimmt, würde ich lieber mit richtigen Benchmarks testen. Die darf man auch nicht absolut nehmen, aber genauer als der Leistungsindex sind sie auf jeden Fall.




An was für Bechnmarks soll ich mich richten?
Kannst du die bitte nennen?


----------



## Aholic (12. Dezember 2009)

3D Mark06, 3D Mark Vantage reichen völlig aus um grobes zu wissen.

Wenn du einen Schritt weiter gehen willst, SuperPi


----------



## Axi (12. Dezember 2009)

Die Benchmarks von Futurmark z.B. wenn du Spieleleistung bewertet haben willst.
SuperPi für rohe CPU Gewalt. Um nur mal zwei zu nennen.

Es gibt sicher noch etliche mehr. Watermark gibt es glaub ich auch noch.

Das sind gute Benchmarks für eine Bestimmte richtung.

Nach was M$ bencht, merkt man, hat anscheinend niemand so wirklich eine Ahnung. Fakt ist, das hier nicht Leistung oder anscheinend auch Menge ausschlag geben sind.


----------



## derLordselbst (12. Dezember 2009)

3DMark 2006 reicht aus meiner Sicht völlig, um grob einschätzen zu können, wie Dein System abgeht. Da bekommt man auch einen schnellen Einblick, wie vergleichbare Systems skalieren. Ich vermute mal kühn, dass es Dir hier im Forum vor allem um die Spieleleistung geht.

Wenn es dann auf der Suche nach Schwachstellen geht, kann man gezielt Teilkomponenten testen. Oft reicht aber auch eine Nachfrage hier im Forum, wenn man genaue Angaben zur Hardware und zu den BIOS-Einstellungen postet, um dazu Tipps zu bekommen.


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab eh nur eine Onboard Grafikkarte


----------



## fsx (13. Dezember 2009)

Also meins ist auch nicht besser. Der PC hat schon ´ne ordentliche Leistung. Außerdem geht es doch darum, dass man zufrieden ist mit dem, was man hat. Biste das, dann ist das wohl gut


----------



## feivel (13. Dezember 2009)

ach leistungsindex...fürs praktische arbeiten reicht ein mindestwert doch 

bei mir bremst die samsung f1 mit 5,9


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

der leistungs index icht nicht sehr gut für die bewertung des systems denn er liefert zum grosteil falsche ergebnise zum beispiel hat der mal einer virtuellen machiene eine gpu leistung 3d spiele von 4,5 und ich konnte kein spiel ausführen immer hat die gpu blockiert mehmt lieber ne gute benchmark


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. März 2010)

der windows leistungsindex ist, meiner meinung nach, ein schlechter benchmark, um etwas über die tauglichkeit eines pc zu erfahren. muss nichz unbedingt was bedeuten, eine hohe oder weniger hohe zahl zu bekommen...


----------



## sentinel1 (28. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also normale SATA - Platten erreichen wohl nicht mehr als 5,9.

Der Rest sieht doch aber OK aus. 

Zum Vergleich: 'Corsair halt'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MKay (28. März 2010)

Ich sehe, die Leiszung hat sich beim umstieg auf Win 7 wohl verschlechter (vorher war alles auf 6.9 oder so)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sollte auch mal wieder übertakten


----------



## L.B. (28. März 2010)

Der Leistungsindex ist nicht sonderlich glaubwürdig. Als ich meinen DDR3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher auf DDR3-1066 untertaktet habe, ist der Leistungsindex um 0,1 gestiegen.


----------



## Mastersound200 (2. April 2010)

also mit normaler HDD geht nich mehr als 5,9 und das reicht locker^^


----------



## ll_tim_ll (3. April 2010)

Ich denke der Leistungsindex von Windows 7 ist sowieso Müll , da dort ein Bug drin ist. Der Festplattenindex wird bei mir mit 5,9 bestimmt , obwohl ich ein RAID0 mit 2 WD640 Blue laufen hab.
Das kanns irgendwie nicht sein, aber ich hab diesen Leistungsmüll sowieso schon immer mit kritischen Augen betrachtet , da er für mich keinen Sinn hat


----------



## DAEF13 (3. April 2010)

Da hat M$ sicher vergessen, den Vista Index bei der Festplatte auf 7,9 zu erhöhen 

(ich wette solche "High-End" Systeme von MM o.ä. haben automatisch einen höheren Index als selbst zusammen geschraubte


----------



## ll_tim_ll (3. April 2010)

hehe . Da bist nicht der einzigste , der das denkt. MM & Co. schieben doch MS vorne und hinten das Geld nach.


----------



## HCN (3. April 2010)

> denn um die Windowsoberfläche flüssig dazustellen ist ja keine HighEndkarte nötig


 
Der Leistungsindex ist doch nicht dafür da um zu prüfen wie gut Windows darauf läuft, sondern damit Hersteller von Spielen und Software Indexvorgaben angeben können die dafür benötigt werden. Noch nie den Index auf der Rückseite von Softwareverpackungen gesehen?

Der 0 8 15 User weiss dadurch z. B. ob sein System für diese oder jene Software ausreichend ist.

Mein Ram bekommt 7,9 mit 3 x 2 GB als Triple Channel mit 1840 und 8 8 8 22


----------



## midnight (3. April 2010)

Naja der Leistungsindex ist halt doch seeehr vage. Wirklich vertrauen kann und braucht man darauf auch nicht.
Übrigens: Der LI für HDDs geht auch bis 7,9, aber höher als 5,9 kommen nur SSDs...

so far


----------



## ll_tim_ll (3. April 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Naja der Leistungsindex ist halt doch seeehr vage. Wirklich vertrauen kann und braucht man darauf auch nicht.
> Übrigens: Der LI für HDDs geht auch bis 7,9, aber höher als 5,9 kommen nur SSDs...
> 
> so far




Ah gut zu wissen, danke 
und frohe Ostern miteinander


----------



## Low (4. April 2010)

bei mir bewertet der MS mein RAm nur mit 5,9^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. April 2010)

Low schrieb:


> bei mir bewertet der MS mein RAm nur mit 5,9^^




Hmm gleicher RAM aber 7,4


----------



## rebel4life (5. April 2010)

> Grafik
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Grafikkartentyp ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
> ...




Fail seitens MS. 

Hab auch nur 5,9 dank meine HDD...


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

@sentinel1 : ist RAM von Corsair zu empfehlen?


----------



## Marcus80 (5. April 2010)

Also bei mein alten habe ich mit mein Corsair 4gb 800er ne 7.1 gehabt lol


----------



## sentinel1 (6. April 2010)

@Raikoon

Corsair ist gut(top) und günstig. Für Normaluser mit Anspruch zum empfehlen.

Der Speicher lässt sich aber (fast immer) häufig nur gleich schnell übertakten, bei 3 verschiedenen C8D - Kits 787-20-1.


----------

